# Caad 10 4C or 4 Rival



## MrHollick (Jun 21, 2012)

I purchased what I thought was a Cannondale Caad 10 4 Rival today but then when I was registering it I noticed on the receipt it shows the model number as 4C.

What is the difference between the 4 Rival and the 4 C, if any at all?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

The "C" most likely indicates a compact crank rather than a standard crank. It's still a 10 - 4 Rival though.


----------



## MrHollick (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info ghost6!


----------



## Matt927 (Apr 11, 2012)

cool paint

enjoy.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

The seat doesn't look level.



Love the color, though. Reminds me of the Gulf racing colors used on old Porsche 917s and Ford GT40s.

Oh ...... and your socks are perfect!

Loose the pie pan, put some frikken pedals on that thing and RIDE!


----------



## MrHollick (Jun 21, 2012)

Samadhi said:


> Loose the pie pan, put some frikken pedals on that thing and RIDE!


um what's a pie pan??

Im getting some pedals this afternoon


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Pie pan = the black plastic ring on your rear wheel. You don't need it


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

BUT...leave it if you want to learn how to tune your own rear derailleur. It is some insurance to prevent your rear derailleur from hitting the spokes if the travel limit is not set properly.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

That's a sweet looking ride...enjoy!


----------

